
Applying Lean Startup Principles in Organizations of All Sizes - nickfrost
http://www.ondeckdaily.com/post/120
======
reneherse
In a very similar vein, I've found the recently published book Sense & Respond
to be worthwhile:
[https://books.google.com/books/about/Sense_and_Respond.html?...](https://books.google.com/books/about/Sense_and_Respond.html?id=bEzXCwAAQBAJ&printsec=frontcover&source=kp_read_button)

------
collyw
I see a lot of people going on about the lean startup, and read a bit of it.
Most of it seems like fairly common sense. And at the end of the day his
product seems a bit unknown compared to his book.

I guess I am just questioning why he is regarded so highly.

~~~
dano
Somewhat agree. If you really want to understand lean principles, start with
the masters of the topic and consider reading some books about Toyota. The
first in the list below is a wonderful introduction to how lean manufacturing
principles evolved at Toyota over decades. The others can provide more hands
on experience on the topic and if you can mentally translate manufacturing
principles to software construction techniques, everything will start to make
sense.

The Machine that Changed the World

[https://www.amazon.com/Machine-That-Changed-World-
Revolution...](https://www.amazon.com/Machine-That-Changed-World-
Revolutionizing/dp/0743299795)

Toyota Production System Beyond Large Scale

[https://www.amazon.com/Toyota-Production-System-Beyond-
Large...](https://www.amazon.com/Toyota-Production-System-Beyond-Large-
Scale/dp/0915299143/ref=pd_sim_14_8)

The Toyota Way

[https://www.amazon.com/Toyota-Way-Management-Principles-
Manu...](https://www.amazon.com/Toyota-Way-Management-Principles-
Manufacturer/dp/0071392319)

Out of the Crisis

[https://www.amazon.com/Out-Crisis-W-Edwards-
Deming/dp/091137...](https://www.amazon.com/Out-Crisis-W-Edwards-
Deming/dp/0911379010/)

~~~
hashmal
I'm glad someone points to this. Quite often, criticism of "lean" is about
stating that with a MVP you cannot make a car (with illustrations of
skateboards and bicycles…)

But really, I can't see a better example for Lean than what car makers do.

~~~
travisjungroth
I have a pretty basic understanding of Lean Startup and Lean Manufacturing,
and I don't think they have too much in common besides the name.

